# Is Dunleavy for real? or do we deal?



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey W's fans-
Is Dunleavy going to stick around after the 19th? I heard unless he goes #1 he wont. I also heard that he WOULD play for Golden State IF they picked him. If he isnt there, I would prefer to deal the 3 for the Clipps two picks. All I know is I can't wait for the draft. I am hoping St Jean can pull off another success.

And while we are at it, deal Hughes, Fortson and the Damp and whoever else starts *****in for more picks. That's all. I feel better now.:devil:


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I would prefer Butler over Dunleavy. Or..we could possibly trade down and grab Qyntel Woods and an additional pick.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

actually..I'd prefer getting players with experience over draft picks because you already know what you get out of them. The risk is less and with more and more draft picks, the teams keeps getting younger. We don't need youth. We need players with 2-5 years in the league who can play. I don't have the patience to wait for these young ones to develop.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jason Caffeine *
> actually..I'd prefer getting players with experience over draft picks because you already know what you get out of them. The risk is less and with more and more draft picks, the teams keeps getting younger. We don't need youth. We need players with 2-5 years in the league who can play. I don't have the patience to wait for these young ones to develop.


I was thinking the same thing. Too often we try and build around a player that is unproven. Let us learn from our mistakes and get some quality established players that can then teach some of the younger guys that filter through


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Dunleavy also seems like the type that would pull a Joe Smith on us. 
I wouldn't mind drafting Butler, but I'd prefer us to trade the pick for Andre Miller.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I agree. Miller is first choice, but I think the chances of getting him are slim. Dunleavy would benothing like Joe Smith. With his upbringing he would bring solid Basketball knowledge to the W's and he can actually SHOOT. Butler is not too bad either but I dont know too much about him. What type of guys do you see available with their second pick? Sleepers???


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I don't mean Joe Smith by the way he plays. I mean I think he's gonna be a crybaby and demand a trade. Dunleavy is a waste.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

you could be right caffeine. That's the last thing the warriors need. From what I have read, Dunleavy will remove himself from the draft if he doesnt like the team that will most likely pick him. With all his dad's connections, he should have a really good idea before the 19th. Then we go with Butler. Apparently he's a pretty stand up type guy.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Casey Jacobson would be a steal in the secound round. Some second round picks that I would love to get are Jamal Sampson, Roger Mason (if he lasts that long), Tayshaun Prince(if he lasts), Juan Dixon, Smush Parker, Ryan Humphrey...I also heard Melvin Ely's stock has been dropping like crazy..hopefully to second round


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I heard that Dunleavy is withdrawing from the draft today.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

that's good. then the W's wont have to worry about it anymore. Now they can focus on someone else. I like the Jacobsen 2nd round idea. The #3 is the scary one. I still hope they trade down for more picks. Just like the Niners have done for the past few years, when you lack skill at numerous positions, you need to stock up on picks if you can.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I'd keep the #3 pick and grab Butler, who I think will become a Paul Pierce type of player...unless Andre Miller is available instead.
Word is that the Warriors have already traded for a lower pick..the 16th I believe..for Danny Fortson to grab Dan Dickau or Frank Williams. SOOOO..since the point guard is coming from there..they are definatley gonna grab a forward with the 3rd pick..preferably Butler but I got a feeling Gooden might get picked.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Dunleavy's still in the draft. I read today that the Warriors are going to watch him work out in NC. Jamison said he would love to play with him. I dont know but things sure are getting interesting....


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

i just dont feel comfortable with Dunleavy. He looks like the type that would get tired of losing and demand a trade elsewhere. I also see another Keith Van Horn.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

I also heard that the Warriors might use him as trade bait to the Grizzlies.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

trade bait for who? I like the Dickau for the 16th idea. I hope that is for real. then we can pick a stud 3 or 4 or 1 if the Yao somehow slips to 3.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Trade bait to get Butler and Gooden or somebody else and an extra. I don't know what the extra is..maybe a second round pick.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

Butler AND Gooden? How's that possible? if they want Butler OR Gooden why wouldn't they just take one of them with the third pick? I am confused.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Butler OR Gooden
Think about this man. Grizzlies want Dunleavy really really bad and they are one spot behind the Warriors. The Warriors take Dunleavy, forcing the Grizzlies to take either Butler or Gooden. But, the Grizzlies want Dunleavy right? So they trade either Butler or Gooden to the W's with something else. These deals have been made in the past.
Examples:
#5 pick Ray Allen + cash for #4 Stephon Marbury
#5 Vince Carter + cash for #4 Antawn Jamison (damnit we had to trade Vince away  )


----------

